# hoyt rampage??



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

Just about any modern bow is a good bow but from what ive heard it is a sweet shooter


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

cool i just ordered one


----------



## owmygulay (Feb 6, 2012)

LittleBucker said:


> cool i just ordered one



Sweet. It is a pretty good shooter. I think I have seen three threads like this this week and don't think I have seen anybody say they owned one and didn't like it. 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tommy15 (Feb 28, 2012)

My buddy has the rampage xt and it felt like a real solid bow and was generally vibe and hand shock free


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

hoyts are generally great shooters, and they are tough!!!


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

im to small for the XT but i wanted that alot


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

bigbulls10 said:


> hoyts are generally great shooters, and they are tough!!!


agreed!


----------



## Kaptain (Jun 2, 2011)

I recently purchased the Rampage XT and I think it is a serious sleeper. For the money it can not be beat. It only has a tad bit more vibes than my 12' Matrix!


----------



## mrobosky (Oct 2, 2010)

How are you too small for the XT, I have one ordered and I am a female, my draw length is 25.5 and pull about 45 lbs. I know they said they could make the draw length even less than that


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

mrobosky said:


> How are you too small for the XT, I have one ordered and I am a female, my draw length is 25.5 and pull about 45 lbs. I know they said they could make the draw length even less than that


they did????


----------



## mrobosky (Oct 2, 2010)

Yes I could have gone 1 step smaller


----------



## mrobosky (Oct 2, 2010)

The shortest draw length you can go with a rampage xt is 24.5


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

wow but i heard its kinda bad to crank the weight really low its better in the medium to high range


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

its not bad for the bow unless you are turning the limb bolt out more than supposed too.But also it is up to the design team at hoyt to make the draw cycle feel the same at such a short dl. most bows have their draw cycle and shootability designed for the 26-30" dl range. once you get under that, it is hard for the desing team to have the cycle feel the same at every dl and still be able to get speed and shootability


----------



## mrobosky (Oct 2, 2010)

I ordered a 50# and will start with it set at 45-47 lbs, so it depends on how much weight you are pulling back as to what one to order, the closer you are to top weight in that bow the better, for instance, if I were to be shooting 40 lbs I would have gone to a 40# bow, but since I am closer to 50 I ordered a 50


----------



## hardcorehunter1 (Dec 13, 2011)

great bow. i just got a 50-60# all black maxxis


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

hardcorehunter1 said:


> great bow. i just got a 50-60# all black maxxis


nice!

and i got the regular rampage because i cant pull 50 or up i probably pull 50 to 45 pounds


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

i am putting my trykon jr. in the classafieds if anybody is looking for one


----------



## zkid09 (Oct 7, 2009)

Great bow


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

that looks sweet im going half and half on mine


----------



## zkid09 (Oct 7, 2009)

Picked out the accessories for it yet?


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

ya im useing a fuse sight and stabalizer the rest is going to be a fuse drop away

what do u have on yours?


----------



## zkid09 (Oct 7, 2009)

Cool cool. 

I'm swapping it up now. I was using a black gold rush sight, nap apache drop away and a carbon stabizer but it's from a small company. Can't remember their name. 

I'm staying with the same stabilizer, goin to hha 5510 sights and code red rest


----------

